# Good pickup for Stoner/sludge metal?



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

I might do a pickup swap on my Paul Allender sig. What pickups would be recommended for a stoner/sludge sound. I'd like it to be tight but not really bright and I'll be tuning to A if that matters.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2011)

Gibson 498T.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson 498T.



Hmmm, Why didn't i think of that silly me!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2011)

As tempting as it is to make things complicated by getting BKPs, Lundgrens, Lollars, DiMarzios, SDs, etc, it can't be denied how many AMAZING Doom/Stoner/Sludge bands have just used the stock Gibby pickups in their LPs and SGs.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

Coupled with the fact that most bands today are running bare bones setup with just a guitar 2 or 3 pedals and an amp. I really wish i was that cool and smart.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2011)

When playing stuff like that, the ol' K.I.S.S method works best. 

(Keep It Simple Stupid!)


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

I remember watching the PG vid where matt pike shows you his rig and he has is two pedals a A/B channel selector and a kerry king head and he gets such a monstrous tone.

So uh, how do you guys do that? Is it some sort of secret society only cool people get into?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 1, 2011)

EMG 85 at bridge running straight to amp. Just my active biased opinion. Yeah K.I.S.S. philosophy no matter which magnet.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

I would totally use an EMG I've just fallen out of love with active pickups though and want to go passive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2011)

5656130 said:


> I remember watching the PG vid where matt pike shows you his rig and he has is two pedals a A/B channel selector and a kerry king head and he gets such a monstrous tone.
> 
> So uh, how do you guys do that? Is it some sort of secret society only cool people get into?



There are few things in this world as instantly gratifying as cranking a 100 watt Marshall tube amp. They've been destroying everything in sight since before things like mile long pedal boards and digital modeling (not saying those are bad in any way, shape, or form ).


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 1, 2011)

Experimentation always a win. As far as passives I always liked warmth from gibson stock models.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Experimentation always a win. As far as passives I always liked warmth from gibson stock models.



Looks like I'll be getting the stock gibson model then unless someone else decides to pop in here.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are few things in this world as instantly gratifying as cranking a 100 watt Marshall tube amp. They've been destroying everything in sight since before things like mile long pedal boards and digital modeling (not saying those are bad in any way, shape, or form ).



Idk why but ive always hated marshalls. Maybe its because I've never had the time to sit down and tweak or maybe i just don't like them because EVERYONE wants a marshall.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Idk why but ive always hated marshalls. Maybe its because I've never had the time to sit down and tweak or maybe i just don't like them because EVERYONE wants a marshall.



I did too....... until I was able to really crank one.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm looks like I'll get my friend to bring is old plexi over and I'll drive the hell out of it.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 1, 2011)

you should see if you can get your hands on a boss fz2, stoner/doom in a box  i just got one, i run it through my blackstar ht 5 with a carvin w/ an emg 85 and get some sick electric wizard tone


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> you should see if you can get your hands on a boss fz2, stoner/doom in a box  i just got one, i run it through my blackstar ht 5 with a carvin w/ an emg 85 and get some sick electric wizard tone



Yeah I've been meaning to search for those. Right now I'm just running my guitar through a cheap danalectro distortion into a windsor head into a ampeg SVT1540


----------



## rug (Sep 10, 2011)

Necro bump, but a BKP Warpig works GREAT for sludge. It is such a dirty sounding pickup...really fucking awesome sounding.


----------



## capone1 (Sep 10, 2011)

Old thread alert. 

S.D. Invader now thats a thick pup


----------



## idunno (Sep 10, 2011)

I just built a guitar with a SD invader AND a BKP warpig in it! And I cant get a good doom sound for the life of me....
Heres the thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/169900-i-got-bored-made-guitar.html


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 11, 2011)

Both of my 6ers can do sick stoner/sludge tone. My Gibson Les Paul has a set of Nailbombs, and their M.O. is pretty much keeping shit raunchy and girthy. My other 6er is a Hagstrom F200P. If you haven't considered trying P90's yet, you should give them a shot. They sound fat and punchy through a cranked amp, and are IMO, the way to go if you're running through a fuzz pedal. They sound _immense_ through my Blackout Effectors Twosome, or straight through my Sunn Model T.


----------



## Dead Undead (Sep 11, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Both of my 6ers can do sick stoner/sludge tone. My Gibson Les Paul has a set of Nailbombs, and their M.O. is pretty much keeping shit raunchy and girthy. My other 6er is a Hagstrom F200P. If you haven't considered trying P90's yet, you should give them a shot. They sound fat and punchy through a cranked amp, and are IMO, the way to go if you're running through a fuzz pedal. They sound _immense_ through my Blackout Effectors Twosome, or straight through my Sunn Model T.





?

Anywhos, I second this post (P90's ftw!), and the Gibson 498T suggestion. As much as I dislike their guitars, those Gibson pickups are the shit.


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 12, 2011)

Stock Les Paul -> Memory Man -> Big MUff -> Loud Vintage Amp = Sludgy Happiness...


----------

